
What Our Post-Pandemic Future Looks Like - samizdis
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2020-future-after-coronavirus/
======
samizdis
Piece includes thoughts from:

\- Chen Zhiwu, Director of the Asia Global Institute, economics professor at
the University of Hong Kong, and a former adviser to China’s cabinet

\- James Galbraith, Professor of government at the University of Texas

\- Stephen Jen, former economist at the International Monetary Fund and Morgan
Stanley who now runs Eurizon SLJ Capital, a hedge fund and advisory firm

\- Kathy Matsui, Chief Japan equity strategist at Goldman Sachs Group Inc.

\- Ray Dalio, Founder and co-chief investment officer of Bridgewater
Associates

\- Alan Patricof, Venture capitalist and managing director of Greycroft who
helped build and grow companies including Office Depot, Apple, and Audible

\- Mike Corbat, Chief executive officer of Citigroup Inc.

\- Susan Lyne, Managing partner at BBG Ventures

\- Joe Lonsdale, Partner at 8VC and co-founder of Palantir

\- Peter Gleysteen, CEO of AGL Credit Management

\- Bill Stromberg, Chairman and CEO of T. Rowe Price Group Inc.

\- James Gorman, CEO of Morgan Stanley

\- Jim Chanos, Founder of Kynikos Associates

\- Sam Zell, Founder of Equity Group Investments

